
Web Frameworks for Desktop Apps: An Exploratory Study [pdf] - Fragoel2
https://gianlucascoccia.github.io/assets/pdf/ESEM2020.pdf
======
Fragoel2
Author here. This is a first research we conducted to assess how frameworks
for web-based desktop apps (e.g., Electron) are used in practice. It's a
preliminary work that we plan on expanding in the future. Do the findings
reflect your experience working with these frameworks? A re there other
aspects we haven't mentioned in the paper that you deem relevant? What aspects
of these frameworks you think could be improved?

